# Threesome Anyone?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Not to everyone's taste but I thought I'd share my latest little triumph.

Ever since I clapped eyes on the Omega Constellation Megaquartz I've been fixated by it. Fantastic, ground breaking and extremely accurate movement, lovely 70's TV shaped case that's surprisingly very tastefully done, chunky and extremely comfortable bracelet, I mean what's not to like really?

Years ago now I met up with a now friend (KeithT) who was sporting one and since then I've been a man slightly, okay very, obsessed.

AFAIK Omega did three variants of this particular model (196.0016) with charcoal, cream and silver dials. I managed to bag a cream dialled example a few years back off ebay with the intention of replacing the slightly spotted dial (or is that called a tropical dial these days







) with a charcoal dial.

Fast forward a year or so and I managed to get a alleged NOS charcoal dial, trouble was it had a scratch by the Omega logo. This was sufficient to stop me from doing a straight swap. Then a fairly ropey case and bracelet appeared on ebay and didn't attract any attention so I snaffled it up for spares, as you do.

Then the old grey matter started working overtime and I had the idea of getting a movement, handset, crown and case screws to build up a charcoal dial example. Keith stepped in and came up with all the parts I needed to complete this little project.

Literally a few days after I'd completed that one a nice bloke called Guy (itsguy) offered me another one after seeing my want to buy post on the forum. Lo and behold it was a silver dial version. Well what's a boy supposed to do?  Yep you guessed it, I offered to buy it. Guy very kindly sent it to me on approval and it arrived yesterday.

So there you have it, I'm know the proud owner of a complete set of these wonderful watches, well once I've paid Guy that is. Here's a few pics taken earlier on, it's difficult in some to see the difference between the silver and cream dial but the silver one is on the left.























































In 1975 this model would set you back Â£207, whereas a Speedmaster Pro would cost a mere Â£124.50. Quartz was very much in the ascendance and traditional mechanical movements were considered decidedly old hat. Amazing how fashion and tastes change.

The cal.1310 was accurate to 5 seconds a month, which in 1972 - the year it was introduced - was a technical tour de force. No wonder mechanicals were considered a thing of the past.

A big thank you to Keith, Guy and my watch maker for his fantastic case and bracelet refinishing skills.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Superb Gary, just superb

I've got three of these in for 'tweaking' at the moment, I love them too, one is by brothers 30'th gift, one is my own on leather and one is a cream dial which will be up for sale soon!

There is also another variant though, i've only ever seen one and it is in the STS display cases, the extremely rare 18K version, of which 25 of the circa 100 were given to the apollo soyez astronauts on their return!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Threesome Gary :thumbsup: It's great when these things come together...

But as you say, not to everyone's taste. It those square dials; I've got a few F300s with similar dials and cases and I really don't get on with them. It's not just Omegas --- I guess I just like my dials to be round  .


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom, I knew you'd like these as we have very similar taste in watches.

Don't think I'll be getting one of those 18k versions soon though, I hate to think how much one of those might fetch 

Oh and the strap on the silver version is the one you very kindly gave me ages ago. I knew it would come in useful one day, thanks mate :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice Threesome Gary :thumbsup: It's great when these things come together...
> 
> But as you say, not to everyone's taste. It those square dials; I've got a few F300s with similar dials and cases and I really don't get on with them. It's not just Omegas --- I guess I just like my dials to be round  .


Thanks Paul, it took a few years, some very good luck and some equally kind people but I got there eventually.

It is interesting how much peoples taste vary. I remember when you sold your square dial Megasonic, had I had the funds I'd have bought it off you in trice. Yet I never really bonded with my old round version, which you much preferred. Probably just as well we all like different things though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I like 'em. :yes:

Well done, Gary. :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Superb trio Gary. Square or TV shapes are liked by me. Wish I had a similar Omega - well one day!

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome collection mate, nice one :thumbsup:

I like the middle one best, such a classy and understated design. You should include a wrist shot sometime to give an idea of how they look when worn.

Cheers for sharing anyway.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great trio, love them, love the 70's TV dials/case's very nice indedd & well done !

best regards Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Good idea Davey and thanks 

Essentially they wear bigger than their dimensions would have you believe, mainly due to the square case and height.

*Dimensions*

Width sans crown 36mm

With crown 39mm

Lug to lug 41mm

Height 12mm

Pretty modest by todays OTT standards but they look much bigger in situ. A few pics on my 7" wrist.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, that gets a definite :thumbsup: from me!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry Gary, couldn't resist, did someone say threesome?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Now now Tom... careful or i'll post up 'that pic'  hahaha 

Gary... Ive been after a charcoal version like that for a while now, its a superb design imho. Well done on getting the set!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

JonW said:


> Now now Tom... careful or i'll post up 'that pic'  hahaha
> 
> Gary... Ive been after a charcoal version like that for a while now, its a superb design imho. Well done on getting the set!


WWWHHHHYYYYYYYYY  the cruelty!

IMHO these MQ32Khz are every bit the watch of the MQ2.4 and unlike the MQ2.4 they don't cost the world to maintain and repair, parts are easily available and they have just the same 'wrist presence'

Mine are away for a make over at the moment but as soon as they come back I will get a three group shot of those too

Cheers OTm


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> WWWHHHHYYYYYYYYY  the cruelty!


I was about to say the same thing about your post Tom, or is that OTm?









Seriously though that's a very nice trio, I really must get a MC one day.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Hello Jon  , long time no hear, how's your house coming on?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, banter is a wonderful thing 

Whilst I have a soft spot for the 32's and I kinda agree with you Tom I still feel the 2.4s have the edge, but that said Im always happy to own a 32. The sheer number of options with them helps as there are some superb models out there and no one has really got to the bottom of all of them yet.

Hi Gary, house now mostly done and im back to thinking about other things (including what we spoke about before) once ive completed a little bit of work, hope all is good with you mate?


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there,

The watches look fantastic. I've never really paid the Megaquartz much attention. Maybe its time I changed my outlook.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Scouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The watches look fantastic. I've never really paid the Megaquartz much attention. Maybe its time I changed my outlook.


nor i til i bought 2 in 2 weeks

where in the pool are you?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I currently own 6 of these MQ TV dials and have sold at least another four, but today the postman arrived with something very special, it isn't the 18K version but it is nearly as good (for me)










I love both variations but I really wanted two perfect examples, I have had my near NOS great dial example for about a year now, today I added a NOS cream dial example!

I bought it from the state about eight weeks ago, took a gamble as people often say NOS but it is simply refinished! I have had quite an anxious wait for it, feared it had gone missing then this morning it arrived, to add to the happy news it had Â£30 customs charges but they released it without charging me, so happy days for me










Condition is basically perfect, it genuinely is unworn, zappon coating is retained on the case back the lot! The bezel has a storage dink on the left side and there is the odd mark on the case, but it is never refinished and there is not a wear mark on it! I am not going to refinish it ATM as I love it, think you will agree it is a pretty special little gem and goes so well with it's grey dialled sister!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i must say i am not a admirer of squar watches of any make , just a matter of taste i guess. :thumbsdown:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom

Grey dial on the sharkskin....simply lovely ! super :smoke:

Great addition....bring them both along on the next catch up please !!!

cheers Neil


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

flame said:


> Tom
> 
> Grey dial on the sharkskin....simply lovely ! super :smoke:
> 
> ...


Will do matey! Maybe I will bring the other grey dial on shark skin I have with me and try and tempt that lovely racing MKII out of your hands on PX B)


----------

